# First 20 fish day.



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

First twenty fish day for my fly fishing career last weekend. We were fishing at a secret spot in Utah and caught probably 35 between me and a buddy. Normally I don't hide locations but this spot is one of those that isn't a secret, but no one wants to talk about it. Small stream fishing at its finest.

How many others remember their own first 20 fish day?

A video of the action here


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My first 20 fish day was the day I switched from hook-n-cook to catch and release. I was about 12-13, and living in central Idaho. My buddy's dad dropped us off several miles up Morgan Creek, a trib to the Salmon River north of Challis, Idaho. He dropped us off in the morning, and we were to fish until he picked us up after work. We each had a creek, a box of spinners, hooks, and flies, and a lunch. Well, three casts in with a little spinner, and I'd caught 3 nice cuts for that little stream. Then it occurred to me, at that rate, I'd have my six-fish limit in another 5-10 minutes. Well, watching my buddy fish the rest of the day didn't sound all that fun. So I took my pliers our and smashed the barbs down on all my hooks, and began my catch-and-release days. As we reached the time we figured my buddy's dad would pick us up, I kept three more fish. I got them cleaned and finished filleting them about the time our ride got there. At that point, I'd netted more than 50 trout, and my buddy, a California kid who was just learning to fish, he'd brought 20-30 to the hand. It was a good day.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't remember my first. So many now, it all blends together.
One that I do remember is about 20 years ago (I'm an old geezer now), my friend and I were starting down a bank toward the river. We noticed 2 guys coming out of the river and apologized for starting into their spot. They said no worries we are just getting out. We asked how they did. They said they must have caught about 15 between them.

We didn't usually count but we decided to call out each time we had a hit and keep track of the fish we caught. We had around 90 hits that day (about 5 hours) and brought to hand 62 fish. It was so fun. All on dries. Our flies were doll-ragged.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

20 fish days are always fun. So are 30 fish days, 40 fish days......., but the best days are when you have no idea what the count is, because you are having so much fun fishing you don't think to count. Sometimes, that is because the action is so fast. Other times, it has little to do with the fish count and the number itself isn't particularly high, but you don't care.


----------



## Wildlifepark (Feb 25, 2018)

Can't even remember my first 20 fish a day. One of these days I will make a short video. So watch out


----------

